# [SOLVED] Problem setting up RT-N56U



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, I have this Asus router rt-n56u which i recently bought, when I try to set this up by connecting my internet cable to the wan port of the router and an another ethernet cable from the router's lan port to my pc, I see there is an activity between the lan port of the router and the PC but none on the wan port, my ISP has only provided me with the cable and the username password, no modem.

After this when I try to access the web interface by typing the 192.168.1.1 in the browser, I receive error messages the I'm not connected to any network, so I can't even configure my wifi also, I have followed all the steps mentioned in the manual of the router:
A. Disable the proxy server, if enabled.
B. Set the TCP/IP settings to automatically obtain an IP address.
C. Disable the dial-up connection, if enabled.

if I plug my ISP ethernet cable to my computer directly, I have no problem accessing the internet. However, when I plug the computer into the router and the router into the ISP cable, my computer can't get on the internet. I know the router is functioning because I can access it using my android phone, and I can go to 192.168.1.1 and make changes to the router. On my computer, I can't even access 192.168.1.1.

When the computer is plugged into the router, the only IP address they receive is some slug address (169.254.xx.xx) that does not work. Windows 7 reports that the computer is plugged into an "Unidentified Network."

I have also removed my norton antivirus and turned of the windows firewall, but still no use.I have also tried using static ip's but they too don't help and when i try to do ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew I get an error on the ipconfig /renew command that states that "An error occurred while renewing interface local area connection: unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out" I have checked in my services.msc and DHCP is fine and running but still somehow its not able to communicate.


1. Yes ip is changing to the NIC if I try setting the ip's manually in the lan properties, here is the result of ipconfig /all:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rc7-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-3C-A8-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dd20:6ebf:e5a3:6514%18(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.150(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352328145
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-CD-23-BC-00-19-D1-3C-A8-9F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-F3-70-61-F7-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F3412FC2-76C3-4DF2-BDF6-B19A3021B1B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4252F588-8132-458D-B2EA-CE77D8933336}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


2. Yes, router ip is 192.168.1.1 accessing the LAN settings in the router through phone confirms this, DHCP server is also enabled in their.

3. Here is the ping output:

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


4. Yes, I'm able to access the router page through phone at 192.168.1.1 and my phone is dynamically assigned the ip of 192.168.1.213

I'm stuck people, help me here.

Thanks & Regards,
annhilator


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Ok now wan port of the router not detecting my internet cable from the ISP has been resolved by placing in between a D-link switch, so no the connection is like this internet > switch > router > to my devices but not to my pc, somehow router can detect the pc but can't assign it the ip. For now my temporary solution to get the pc also the internet is to connect it to the switch. In this configuration here is the route table with the static ip(The router changed it's ip address from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.2.1 after it detected the wan network, so I also assigned the IP for my PC in the same range):










ipconfig:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Routers don't change their lan ips. They either revert to their factory defaults or someone has to manually change the lan/gateway ip.

Sounds to me you have a number of issues.

First issue is you have two internet connections. While working on the router access please disable the ppp adapter tata proton pro.

Set your pc's Ethernet card to dhcp not a static assigned ip.

Since you can connect to the ISPs supplied modem [or router] with your pc and get internet successfully, this would indicate you need to clone your pcs mac address to the wan interface of the router. You do this by connecting modem to router and via wired connection connect the pc to the router. Navigate to the routers wan page and there should be a clone workstation mac address or similar worded button/input page. This will make the router appear as your pc to the ISP and provide internet to all connection to the router.


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Thank you @Wand3r3r for the reply, well my router brought up a popup that said that it need to change the lan ip as its having a name conflict when i connected the ISP cable in the wan port of the router and had set the internet on it, doing all this through my android phone connected to the router through wifi. Any ways let us leave that part for now as my main concern is making my PC and router communicate together, they can somehow detect each other (blinking led's on their ports) but the router can't assign an IP to the PC, here are some outputs, at various settings and all these outputs are on dynamic IP setting, and TATA PHOTON is dialer that my ISP has created in my network area which uses my NIC to connect to their server to have internet:

1. Ipconfig /all when my PC is connected to the router, here I'm not getting internet(attachment 1)

2. Ipconfig /all when my ISP cable is directly connected to my PC and I have internet
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rc7-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter TATA PHOTON PRO:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TATA PHOTON PRO
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 115.118.49.99(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 103.8.44.5
103.8.45.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-3C-A8-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dd20:6ebf:e5a3:6514%18(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.101.20(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996497
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-CD-23-BC-00-19-D1-3C-A8-9F
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 5C-F3-70-61-F7-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:7376:3163::7376:3163(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 103.8.44.5
103.8.45.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4252F588-8132-458D-B2EA-CE77D8933336}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:492:3385:8c89:ce9c(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::492:3385:8c89:ce9c%11(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F3412FC2-76C3-4DF2-BDF6-B19A3021B1B4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FF51911E-E5E9-4AD9-BA7D-70DEF6ADCE58}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

3. Route when my PC is connected to the router(Attachment 2).

4. Route my PC is connected to the ISP cable directly and have internet (Attachment 3).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

You can't use a router if using a PPP/ PPPoE dialer unless the routers wan interface supports PPPoE and you input the ip info as well as the dialer/logon info into the PPPoE configuration.


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Well router has the capability to set a PPPoE connection in its web ui, so I guess its WAN port should handle it, the problem with this router is that if we plug a very long ethernet cable(mine would be atleast a 150-200 mts long from the ISP's switch), it won't detect it, that's why I have to have this switch in between. But my current problem is not the WAN, the thing that is troubling me is the lan connection, I'm always getting the ip's in the range of 169.X.X.X if I set my PC to dynamic and if I give it a static IP still it won't recognize the router and let me handle the web ui from the PC.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

First step is set your router back to factory defaults.
Do not connect it by its wan port to anything.
Connect wired to a lan port with your nic card set to autoassigned for ip address.

Post another ipconfig /all when you have completed the above steps.


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Ok, I have reset the router to the factory defaults, did not connected the anything in the wan port of the router, connected only the lan cable from my pc to the lan port 1 of the router with nic card set to autoassign the ip address, and here is the result of the ipconfig /all:


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*



> mine would be atleast a 150-200 mts long from the ISP's switch


You sir have a very big house. Ethernet cat5e 100meters maximum


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*



jimscreechy said:


> You sir have a very big house. Ethernet cat5e 100meters maximum


HAHAHA...house is regular sized, I was talking about the length of the cable from the nearest pole outside my house from where this connection is coming into my home, anyways WAN issue is resolved for me what I'm worried is about the lan, here are the details:

What steps will reproduce the problem?
1. Connect the Router to Any Desktop/Laptop Using Wired LAN Port

What is the expected output? What do you see instead?
To get a IP from Router. But I get IP in the range of 169.254.x.x

What version of the product are you using? On what operating system?
Asus rt-n56u with 3.0.0.4.374_5656 on Windows 7 32 bit

Please describe the problem as detailed as it's possible.
When I connect the PC using the Wired port i'm unable to connect to LAN and get a Dynamic IP from Router. Using Wireless I get the IP and everything works fine.

Tried all 4 LAN Ports. Only Amber light on right is glowing..No Green light.
I tried the following:
1. Disabling/Enabling my NIC
2. Uninstalling/Reinstalling LAN drivers
3. Resetting the router.
4. Upgrading the firmware of the router.
5. Assigning static IP to my PC in the same expected range of 192.168.1.X

No matter what I do, my Router won't assign an IP to my PC and the strange thing is that all the WiFi devices can connect to it effortlessly and are being assigned with the dynamic IP from the router in the range of 192.168.1.X.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Router appears defective to me. I would not have done a firmware upgrade. That maybe the source of the problem which is the dhcp server is not serving the lan ports.

This assumes this is known/tested working cable and the wired nic in the pc can attach to other lan devices just fine.

I would be doing a router replacement. Since its a recent purchase you should be able to return it no problem.


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

The router had this problem even before I upgraded its firmware, I even tried the DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag & DhcpConnEnableBcastFlagToggle With all the 4 possible combinations on my windows machine but the router just won't assign an IP to the wired Lan connection's I even took this router on a friends PC, there too it failed to assign the IP, what could possibly be wrong with it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

"what could possibly be wrong with it?"

defective builtin switch

why would that matter though? It is not something you can fix. I wouldn't have wasted my time on a defective-out-of-the-box router. Return it and get a replacement.


----------



## annhilator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Ok first thing next morning. thanks for your help wand3r3r


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Problem setting up RT-N56U*

Happy to help. Best of luck.


----------

